# Let's talk strings...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty...so last weekend a very talented musician played my acoustic at a gig and commented on how light my acoustic strings are...I play 10's on it. He suggested something in the 12 range. I am going to try it out, I trust his advice, but what does everyone else play?

Do you find that heavier strings brings your acoustic "to life"?

~Andrew


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

11-52 works for me and my very old Takamine. To my ears, they give me a nice balance between lows and highs. I don't think there's a winner, you have to play with whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

It all depends on which guitar and what tuning I will be using. Mostly I use 12 - 56 (special set from the 12th Fret) which allows me to drop tune without getting the floppy string thing happening. On Eddie, (my F body) I have gone as big as 13 - 60 dropped down to C.

Give it a try and see what you like.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, on acoustics I've definitely found that bigger strings give a bigger sound. I usually like the 12s on my acoustics, though I play 11s on my Strat so I'm pretty used to thicker strings to begin with.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yah, 12s are as low as I go and only because my GA model was made with 12s in mind. 13s on my Jumbo.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

O.K.,...I know very little about strings. I always buy "martin lights" for my acoustics.
What does the "10" or "12" stand for?...is it .012 (size of the first string)?
...thanks,..Rick


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

lights are 12s
mediums are 13s

And yes the size of the high E string.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,..preciate the info!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I use 12's on my Takamine as it is very user friendly with low action and seems to take the "heavier" strings well. I use 11's on my J-45 as they just seem to work better on that guitar. 

No intent to derail the thread and this may be relevant in any regard, but I would like to know if any of you alter your string brands or composition (80/20 bronze, phosphor bronze etc.) based on your guitar's woods. For example, do you use different string brands/compositions on your spruce/rosewood vs cedar/rosewood or spruce/mahogany or cedar/mahogany etc. Question in point is: 

I use Elixer nano's on everything I own regardless of whether spruce/rosewoood or in my case spruce/koa. Are there strings better suited to spruce/koa? I have a J-45 spruce/koa which has that definite Gibson thud and was wondering if a different string might open it up a bit. Thanks in advance.

Swervin:smile:


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I used 11-52 for some time and then tried 12-53.
The transition was easy and I can work on the 12s for long hours very well including bends.

I read around on 13s and I think it may be just too much for me.

Always used D'addario.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

just a word to advise if anyone is trying out heavier gauge strings on their guitar...you may need to have some minor adjustments.
one the nut or saddle may need to be altered to accomodate heavier strings properly.
also be aware that the bridge may lift if the glue is dried out (say an older guitar) due to increased pressure.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

I use 13's on my larrivee D50.... it just sounds best that way, and it was factory set up for them.... great match IMO

on my stonebridge and tak, I use 12's.... I used to use thinner strings back in the day, but I find 12's give me the best tone on these particular guitars...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've always leaned toward heavier strings. And a heavier pick!

When I use a pick I use 3.0 mm Big Stubbies which I discovered during my mandolin phase. Great tone and more volume.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I use 13's on my S&P Showcase Dred and 12's on my Seagull SWS Folk and Martin OM-28 Marquis.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

I was using Dean Markley TLTs (11-15-24-32-42-52) for quite sometime until I recently bought my magnificent Boucher Dread that was equipped with Elixir nanowebs mediums 13-56 and realized pretty quickly that they make a difference (plus they last way long). As a fingerstylist I highly recommend a medium gauge for a 'fuller' sound. On my resonators I'll even use a heavier gauge but the "G" sure doesn't like to be retuned (SNAP!). 
Thicker gauges will give you a deeper sound but will also require more strength to fret well. To me, though, it's a win/win situation for you just work a little harder and will have no problem going back if need be.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> I use 12's on my Takamine as it is very user friendly with low action and seems to take the "heavier" strings well. I use 11's on my J-45 as they just seem to work better on that guitar.
> 
> No intent to derail the thread and this may be relevant in any regard, but I would like to know if any of you alter your string brands or composition (80/20 bronze, phosphor bronze etc.) based on your guitar's woods. For example, do you use different string brands/compositions on your spruce/rosewood vs cedar/rosewood or spruce/mahogany or cedar/mahogany etc. Question in point is:
> 
> ...


 I suppose it really depends on you're musical needs.Some people swear by 80/20 bronze and others disdain them.If you can find a good online dealer try to buy a few different brands with different alloy's and see what you like best.


I tried a set of mediums(13's) on my washburn and i really liked them.They suited fingerstyle compositions.The downside was i had trouble bending them to get that sound i like.When i ordered online they werent available from my favorite store in 13's so i opted for the 12's.Much easier to bend and they can take altered tunings very well.Besides,when i tune to standard they do the job.13's in standard tuning bring too much bass and with my style the guitar gets very muddy.12's work best for me.Although i might just get some 13's later on.Right now i have a set of Dean Markley beta strings he asked me to test out.They are a mix of 12's and 13's on the bass side.Very nice strings for alternate tuning,i just sound too much like andy mckee when playing them.Guess im a bit of a tone snobkqoct


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have Gibson Masterbuilt Premium 12s on my new acoustic. 










I love how they sound but may try 11s next time to see if playability is improved without affecting the sound too much.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

D'Addario EJ16 (12-53), light ~ for a Beneteau 6 string and 2 Josh House 6 strings.

D'Addario EJ17 (13-56), medium ~ for a Beneteau 6 string (tuned down a half step) and a Beneteau baritone (tuned D-D).

D'Addario EJ18 (14-59), heavy ~ for the baritone (tuned C#-C#) when not strung lighter.

Fire Wire Celtic (13/17/24/32/42/56), dadgad ~ for whatever gets strung for it.

D'Addario EJ38 (10-47), light ~ for the Beneteau 12 string.

D'Addario hand picked custom set of either FlatTops or EJ sets ~ House guitar-shaped 8 string bouzouki.

D'Addario Pro Arte Composite EJ44C extra hard tension ~ LaPatrie Collection classical guitar.

Light gauge suits me and my style. The tension seems just right to me for extended periods of playing, and for my guitars for driving the top just the right amount. Likewise, the tension of mediums and heavier gauges feel good when tuned down, much the same as lights at concert pitch. For the same reason I use extra hard tension nylons, I like the feel being similar to light steel without having them roll around under my fingers. 

My smallest flat top acoustic was designed with slightly heavier braces and originally sounded best with mediums, but since it was intended as an instructional guitar to use all day, I had the braces shaved and it's strung with lights now to ease the possibility of fatigue. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I use lighter strings on my 12 string--there's a crack in the top, and the extra strings create more tension--but if I ever buy a 6 string flat top--I'll probably use 11's or 12's, maybe I'd try 13's--I guess it depends what I get.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

brimc76 said:


> I use 13's on my S&P Showcase Dred and 12's on my Seagull SWS Folk and Martin OM-28 Marquis.


I forgot to mention I have been using John Pearse PB most of the time. I have tried others but always come back to the Pearse strings.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know.... I've been using Elixir Nanoweb Lights on my Taylor 214ce since I bought the thing - it was set up with those strings, and I've really grown to like 'em. I guess strings, like picks and guitar wood, are totally subjective. 

Personally, I love lights. My buddy swears by heavy gauge strings, and after messing around with his acoustics for a little while, the excess bass tone is a little much for me. Since I like to add a lot of melody on the high strings when I play acoustic, I don't need too much low end.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Considering that 12's are light then those must have been extra skinnies (10's).

I use 12's and D'Addario on all acoustics.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm not a virtuoso, so its 11s for me, except for the guitars that are tuned up a whole step to F#, which get 10s.

-dh


----------

